# error_log rotation 2.2.x



## Konrad Meyer (22. Jan. 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe festgestellt, dass die error_logs des Webservers sehr
gross geworden sind und anscheinend nicht rotiert werden.
Geschieht das nicht automatisch? Muss ich das selbst periodisch
machen (oder die Nutzer)?

Ich verwende die Version 2.2.29

Viele Grüße,
Konrad


----------



## Till (23. Jan. 2009)

das Log sollte gelöscht werden wenn das Log Quota des Webs überschritten wird.


----------

